# T/C change up



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Is there any way to change the traction control so when you push the button it turns it on, and is otherwise off?


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Someone just tell me. You just have to put up with pushing the button every time you get into the car.


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

So you want the t/c to be off all of the time? I usually keep mine on, and then turn it off if I want to play. It just seems to be safer that way. I guess that wasn't much help though. But I think it's gonna be hard to do that unless you can find a way to disable it permanently...


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Well I would like to be able to turn it on durring inclement weather. I like to light up the tires at any moments notice without the hastle of pushing a button. If I have to think about that I might start thinking of the price of my tires. The the burnout may never occur. Do you see all the problems this button creates?:rofl:


----------



## bigblue30 (Nov 1, 2006)

you looking for this 

Speed Inc 
GTO TCS Reverse Module 
Tired of forgetting to turn off the TCS on your GTO at the track? This TCS reverse module plugs in on 04-06 GTO's. This plug and play design requires no cutting or splicing of wires - just one power wire needs to be ran to the fuse block. This unit can be uninstalled at any time to go back to TCS being active by default. $79

http://www.ls1speed.com/catagory.cfm?catagory=PCM / Electrical


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

bigblue30 said:


> you looking for this
> 
> Speed Inc
> GTO TCS Reverse Module
> ...


Very helpfull. Thank you. Kind of a rip off for a piece of wire.


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

Yes, but think of all the hassle that little piece of wire will save you...:lol:


----------

